# zenith vintage 2542pc 1960



## thepoetboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi all,
This is my first post on the zenith forum and I am passionate vintage watch collector.
I am lucky to have acquired this watch from my watch maker but I do not know much about this model. All I know from the watchmaker is that
this is a chronometer movement the same one used in the zenith captain which is in a square shape stainless steel case.
For this watch which I am utterly amaze is the pure simplicity and the accuracy and how well it is finished even though some might say this is a low end zenith because its not in a precious metal case.
I would like to find more about this watch if that is possible.
I can't give you a picture of the movement because I do not have the tools for it.

Thanks again!
Eric


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Now that is a lovely watch! I agree that it looks nice and simple, no frills - but gets the job done well! A lot of Zeniths of that age weren't actually in gold cases, they were gold plated. Compared to those, I'd rather go for stainless steel myself.

The watch is one of the Zeniths without designation ("Captain", Sporto", etc.) and I think that it won't be 1960. In that year, Zenith acquired Martel and with them the Cal. 2511/2512 which formed the basis of the 25X2 series of movements. They are originally Martel calibres which were used and refined by Zenith. Since Martel were taken over by Zenith, one is justified in thinking of them as in house Zenith movements. They were not necessarily COSC tested but all Zenith movements are capable of doing so (at least some of each movement they have made, possibly excepting ladies movements, have been tested). The 2542 PC version was made from 1964 to 1969 (225000 pieces) so if it does have that movement, it will be later than 1960. Around 1963, the case serial number (should be visible on the back) changed from a load of numbers to an 000X000 format where the 0s are numbers and the X is a letter, either A, later D and finally E. I would expect yours to have an 000A000 format, if it is 000D000, it will be closer to 1969.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## thepoetboy (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks hartmut
I am actually saving up to get a 2562 pc zenith
which is actually stainless steel with a blue dial
stating zenith sporto
with a date at 5 oclock


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

thepoetboy said:


> thanks hartmut
> I am actually saving up to get a 2562 pc zenith
> which is actually stainless steel with a blue dial
> stating zenith sporto
> with a date at 5 oclock


Good luck - and looking forward to pictures when you get it!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## smartmind (Dec 25, 2011)

Does this movement adjust to any positions or temperature?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

smartmind said:


> Does this movement adjust to any positions or temperature?


Wrong question, I suppose. "Is this movement adjusted to any positions and temperature?" The answer to that is that it depends on the watch. Any certified chronometre is adjusted to at least five positions and probably temperature. This particular watch is by the looks of it not a chronometre so I doubt that it will have been adjusted to that extent. Still, that movement is found in certified chronometres so you will find specimens that have been adjusted in that way.

Of course, once a watch is serviced, there is a good chance that it needs to be readjusted at the end of it. It then depends on who did the service (Zenith themselves or your local watchmaker) whether the watch has been readjusted or not.

Hartmut Richter


----------

